# Lebron James Broke his Wrist



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

poor guy, that is why the NBA should let players enter whenever they are good enough. He got fouled on a dunk. I feel bad for the guy that did it, his name was something Walleck. imagine what he has to face.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KABI *
> poor guy, that is why the NBA should let players enter whenever they are good enough. He got fouled on a dunk. I feel bad for the guy that did it, his name was something Walleck. imagine what he has to face.


"POOR GUY" 

Big deal it's only a broken wrist. This kid is gonna be the #1 pick in 2003, he will be making millions on shoe deals alone.

Every basketball player gets injuries, it's a part of the game .

I heard the people who watched the game were so mad at the guy who fouled Lebron they started throwing things at him.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lebron James Broke his Wrist*



> Originally posted by *Junkie101 *
> 
> 
> "POOR GUY"
> ...


What if he never fully recovers? After being the most talked about prospect in years he turns out to have to go to college because with his busted wrist his stock goes down. Then he goes to college and scouts see he isn't what he used to be and James ends up being a late second rounder or even having to ball in Europe.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Lebron James Broke his Wrist*



> Originally posted by *KABI *
> 
> 
> What if he never fully recovers? After being the most talked about prospect in years he turns out to have to go to college because with his busted wrist his stock goes down. Then he goes to college and scouts see he isn't what he used to be and James ends up being a late second rounder or even having to ball in Europe.


Pardon the pun, but 'them's the "breaks"'


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Lebron James Broke his Wrist*



> Originally posted by *KABI *
> 
> 
> What if he never fully recovers? After being the most talked about prospect in years he turns out to have to go to college because with his busted wrist his stock goes down. Then he goes to college and scouts see he isn't what he used to be and James ends up being a late second rounder or even having to ball in Europe.


It's a broken wrist . Its not like he's getting another arm. 2 months to rehabilate and he will be back better then ever.

The last thing in the world you have to worry about is him being a 2nd rounder. This guy is better then most players with 1 arm anyway.


----------

